# Sugar Recipe



## hiimtony (Jan 7, 2007)

Can anyone supply me with a poured or pulling sugar recipe or help me make mine better? I have one recipe but it doesn't work that good. It sets but it's still sticky to the touch.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sorry this question fell through the cracks. Please use our search option as there are a few posted formulas and lengthy discussion on this subject. PM me if your ? is not answered.
pan


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Pan is right. Just do a search of this we have debated this issue on numerous occassions here.

Rgds Rook:crazy:


----------

